# Clen and T3 Result 2017! (With picture)



## Zack Damon (Jul 10, 2017)

Hey guys, I have finished my first cutting cycle with clen and T3.

I am running clen starting from 40 mcg and tapper up until 120 mcg.I am using 2 week on 2 week off protocol.

For T3,I am running it for 4 week at 50 mcg ED along with clen.

My body have little to no side effect on clen.So here is my transformation.Feel free to ask and comment.Thanks

P/s: I've used meditech brand of clen and T3


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Nope....still got a silly face.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

did the substances glue your lips together !! lol


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

honestly good job though


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Feel free to ask?. Why you did it?


----------



## Zack Damon (Jul 10, 2017)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Feel free to ask?. Why you did it?


 The reason why I did it cuz I am stuck at 80kg after I am dieting about 6 month.My initial weight was 130 kgs


----------



## jakes (Jun 1, 2017)

Looking good man.

Currently sitting at 100mcg of clen and my whole body is rattling, reminds me of doing a .2 of that diesel which was around years ago.


----------

